# Pepper mill question.



## GeorgeS (Dec 17, 2014)

So I have purchased about 5 different blanks over the last month or so to try my hand at pepper mills once my shop is back up and running. My question is if I can turn a pepper mill out of wood that is not dry. All of the blanks I have purchased so far are wet and sealed in wax. Can you guys give me some advice on how to turn them?


----------



## TimR (Dec 17, 2014)

Personally, I'm not a big advocate for turning a peppermill from very green wood. Just because coated in wax, doesn't really guarantee it's NOT stable enough to finish turn, and it depends on the wood. My gut feel, is that if it's 15% or less MC, you can probably finish turn a mill with minimal distortion, but you can help speed things up a bit, again, depending on the wood and it's likelihood of checking on you. 
If you are wanting to do something quickly for the holidays, you can always get the pieces roughed and drilled out, then nuke them in the microwave. If you've not done this, you have to be careful and not scorch the wood. Basically, you want to heat in small cycles of 30-45 seconds or more, getting the wood to where it's very warm, but not too hot to easily handle. Let it completely cool off, and repeat. As the wood starts drying, you'll notice that the same amount of time doesn't get the wood as warm. If you have a scale, you can use it to plot out the changes in weight, and know that you're coming up on a point where it's removed a good bit of moisture. 
Good luck and be sure to post pics when done.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 17, 2014)

Yes dry is fine many prefer it. For peppermill blanks I refer dry for a quick project but turn wet also. Use the search engine (the hourglass icon top right of the page) to find pepper mill tutorials. You can also ask specific questions here. What the nature of the advice you're asking? there's quite a few aspects to turning.


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 17, 2014)

Thanks guys! I will check and see how wet it really is after I get things back up and running. I have seen the microwave drying method on YouTube so I'll try that if need be. Thanks again, pics for sure when I get one turned.


----------



## DKMD (Dec 17, 2014)

I would avoid wet wood in general since any movement while drying may cause a malalignment in the sections of the mill. There's lots of dry wood available around here if you want to do one quickly. If the blanks you have are not dry, I'd suggest roughing them out between centers and sealing the endgrain only... That'll help them dry faster. Drilling them out would also speed the drying, but I've never done that for fear that the holes would go oval and muck up the action of the mill. Since I drill with Forstner bits, cleaning up a long oval hole is a mental hurdle I haven't figured out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 17, 2014)

Kevin said:


> but turn wet also



George so I don't confuse you - when I say I turn wet also - other turners know what I mean but you may not. Turning wet means rough turning the blanks and setting it aside to dry or putting in a homemade mini kiln to dry. Never install a mechanism in a wet rough turned blank. You have to come back to it after it's dry and chuck it up again to take the wobble out of it.


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 18, 2014)

Got it! Thanks everyone!! Can't wait to get the shop back up and running.


----------



## The PenSmith (Dec 21, 2014)

I will frequently rough turn a blank, drill all the required holes and insert a dry rod. I have had great results, they heat up to about 150 degrees and can take wet wood to dry in about 3 days. It works very well on Ambrosia Maple but I have had other woods crack some before they were totally dry. I would suggest you test if first.



 I have used this method 
for over a year on all types of wood and only lost a few to heavy cracking.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 21, 2014)

@The PenSmith That is pretty cool! Where does one buy one of those?


----------



## The PenSmith (Dec 21, 2014)

Amazon has them, http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...enrod+dehumidifier&sprefix=golden+rod,aps,118

Midway has them: http://www.midwayusa.com/product/11...humidifier-rod-with-detachable-plug-110v-gold

Or simply google Dehumidifier Rod and you will get tons of hits.


----------



## GeorgeS (Dec 21, 2014)

Thank you sir!


----------



## The PenSmith (Dec 23, 2014)

Back to your original question, I made a huge mistake several years ago and turned a mill that was wet. After sitting for a week or so, I started to assemble the mill and found that it was full of mold spores and a webbing of what looked like cotton candy. I was afraid that it would be impossible dry and clean the wood so I trashed the wood. Since then my rule has been never, ever turn mills that I consider 'wet'. The risk is just to great to make someone sick.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## John Cahall (Apr 5, 2016)

The PenSmith said:


> Amazon has them, http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_sc_2_10?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=goldenrod+dehumidifier&sprefix=golden+rod,aps,118
> 
> Midway has them: http://www.midwayusa.com/product/11...humidifier-rod-with-detachable-plug-110v-gold
> 
> Or simply google Dehumidifier Rod and you will get tons of hits.


@The PenSmith Thanks for the info on dry rod drying. I bought one and am trying it as we speak. The top of the peppermill only has a 5/16 hole through it and that 2+ inches doesn't benefit from the rod. How do you get it dry? I thought about drilling out the bottom and leaving a 1/2" at the top so I could put the rod in it? Then would need to put a plug in when dry. I would appreciate any help. Thanks.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 5, 2016)

The PenSmith said:


> I was afraid that it would be impossible dry and clean the wood so I trashed the wood.



Jim I used to turn nothing but wet mill blanks and let dry a few months. I don't anymore because I bought a new brain at 7-11. But I used t deal with the cotton candy/mold routinely. Once the rough out is dry it cleans up nicely though. But I've come over th your camp and dry the blanks now before turning.


----------



## John Cahall (Apr 5, 2016)

@The PenSmith I replied to a post in this thread earlier today that you had talked about a dry rod method of drying pepper mill blanks. I am a newby on this forum and didn't put the @ sign to you. I hope this is what I need to do to get your response Jim. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 5, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Jim I used to turn nothing but wet mill blanks and let dry a few months. I don't anymore because I bought a new brain at 7-11. But I used t deal with the cotton candy/mold routinely. Once the rough out is dry it cleans up nicely though. But I've come over th your camp and dry the blanks now before turning.


I've seen those brains at 7-11...cheap Chinese made! You'll be lucky to get 6 months out of one. I get mine at Harbor Freight! Buy the extended warranty!

@Kevin

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## John Cahall (Apr 8, 2016)

@The PenSmith I have some questions concerning your use of the DryRod and drying of peppermill balnks. Could you PM me or respond to this conversation so we can communicate? Thank you.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 8, 2016)

John Cahall said:


> @The PenSmith I have some questions concerning your use of the DryRod and drying of peppermill balnks. Could you PM me or respond to this conversation so we can communicate? Thank you.



Technical questions and procedure etc. are best asked and answered on the forum so everyone can benefit ffrom them. That's the main purpose of the forum.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## John Cahall (Apr 8, 2016)

@Kevin I tried asking some technical questions earlier in this thread and can't seem to get a response. I've directed them at The Pensmith but so far I've not received a response. P re haps he's out of town or away from his computer. Maybe you can help me out with him as I just need some info on how he used the Dri Rod to dry Pepper mill blanks. Thanks.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 8, 2016)

John Cahall said:


> @Kevin I tried asking some technical questions earlier in this thread and can't seem to get a response. I've directed them at The Pensmith but so far I've not received a response. P re haps he's out of town or away from his computer. Maybe you can help me out with him as I just need some info on how he used the Dri Rod to dry Pepper mill blanks. Thanks.


 I'm not sure but I think he may have written a thread on it before. I am driving right now so I don't really want to look but try the search function and also send him a PM and ask him if he did.

It's not a big deal I was just giving you the rule of thumb we try to keep these types of discussions so everyone can benefit no big deal though.


----------



## The PenSmith (Apr 8, 2016)

Here is the PM that I sent back, .... Kevin, you are indeed correct, this is something for everyone.
_
Search on Amazon for Golden Rod, it works great but test it before you use it on expensive wood. I find that exotic's can crack if it is left to long, but it does work perfectly of Ambrosia Maple. I have also used a wire rack like a baker would use and added legs. I stack one row of drilled blanks on top and put the dry rods on the rack underneath. It give off low heat that is mixed with room temp. air and more slowly dries the wood. I did find that if I drill and rough turn ambrosia maple and use the top rack method it works really well. PM or email me with other questions, [email protected] _

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Cahall (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks to the info Jim has posted I'm currently having good success using the DriRod. I rough turn the mills and then drill 1" holes through the base and 1 1/2" deep in bottom of the top of the mill. I also drill a 5/16" hole through the top of the top. I then soak overnight in DNA, let drip dry, then wrap with grocery bag paper and seal the ends with Anchorseal. I weigh both and record it on side. Then I slide the mill over the DriRod and let it cook. I weigh it again in a few days and when it stops losing weight it's ready. So far so good.


----------



## The PenSmith (Apr 12, 2016)

Sounds like you have a great process underway, let me how them come out.


----------



## John Cahall (Apr 13, 2016)

I had a couple of splits develop on the ends of a Walnut blank. I had used Anchorseal on it. I used thin CA glue on another and no splits. I think I will use CA on all from now on.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 13, 2016)

John that sounds like as lot of stress you're subjecting them to, and a lot of time on your part. I just seal the ends and forget about them for a few months depending on the species. Once you start putting blanks in the pipeline so to speak, you'll have a big supply of dry blanks to turn as long as you keep putting some on your drying rack regularly. I finally had to stop as I have well over 300 pepper mill blanks needing to be turned.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

